# Lower Huron River Cleanup 2018



## Badgersbunk (Feb 7, 2011)

Trash bash 2018 here I come.


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

Motor City Canoe Rental says they will help out. Don't know in what way yet but they are offering.


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

Mjreckling said:


> Never been down to the lower Huron. This would be a good way to see what its all about. Can you launch kayaks at Huroc park? Or do most guys wade while cleaning the river?


You can't launch at Huroc but you can south of the park at the DNR ramp. Those who were not in a boat walked the shorelines of the various parks collecting trash. I don't want anyone wading the river right at Huroc and it is also against city ordinance because of the strong current.


----------



## Mjreckling (Dec 22, 2017)

mfs686 said:


> You can't launch at Huroc but you can south of the park at the DNR ramp. Those who were not in a boat walked the shorelines of the various parks collecting trash. I don't want anyone wading the river right at Huroc and it is also against city ordinance because of the strong current.


Cool. Like I said I have never been down that way on the river so not sure what its like. Sounds like a good time and count me in


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm in....By boat again.... added a smaller rig to my arsenal. With a name like this, much more fitting for Trash Bash 2018


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Swampbuckster said:


> I'm in....By boat again.... added a smaller rig to my arsenal. With a name like this, much more fitting for Trash Bash 2018


Sounds like our team is ready to ROCK AND ROLL!!!!!


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Take it to the top!


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

Just a reminder and a bump. The date is set for Saturday, June 16th at 9:00 am at Huroc Park. If you can attend please let me know. The more people the better, we can cover more ground and get done sooner. Now all we need is for the rain to stop and water levels to get back to normal.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

16th sounds good to me.


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

Dumpster ordered and to be delivered to Dodge Park. Part of me hopes we fill it and another part of me hopes we don't.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Bump


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm really shocked that nobody from that other thread has asked to join our river cleanup.All the complaining about how bad Huroc Park is.I thought for sure them guys would want to participate.


----------



## MISTURN3 (Jan 3, 2012)

Wish i could join you fellas but i have a golf outing (work sponsored) 6/16......would be nice to put some faces with names....


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

Less then 2 weeks away. 6/16 9:00 am Huroc Park.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)




----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

Ok everyone, this Saturday is the day. 9:00 am at Huroc Park. Hope to see a bunch of people there. If anyone is bringing a boat and they need someone to spot for them let me know. If you are coming bring some work gloves if you want. 

See you then.


----------



## Badgersbunk (Feb 7, 2011)

I’ll bring the coolers full of icee water and Gatorade again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

mfs686 said:


> Ok everyone, this Saturday is the day. 9:00 am at Huroc Park. Hope to see a bunch of people there. If anyone is bringing a boat and they need someone to spot for them let me know. If you are coming bring some work gloves if you want.
> 
> See you then.


We doing a BBQ or anything afterwards?


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

Badgersbunk said:


> I’ll bring the coolers full of icee water and Gatorade again.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Thank You

Save your receipt. The HRWC may be able to reimburse you for that.


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

junkman said:


> We doing a BBQ or anything afterwards?


I wasn't planning on it. I really don't have the time, I have to be at a graduation party in Ohio that afternoon.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

mfs686 said:


> I wasn't planning on it. I really don't have the time, I have to be at a graduation party in Ohio that afternoon.


Just trying to figure out what I need to bring.How many boats do we have? If need be I can bring my boat.


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

Originally we had two people say they were bringing their boats but I haven't heard from them since. Motor City Canoe Rental is supposed to be handing out garbage to interested Kayakers that day as well.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

mfs686 said:


> Originally we had two people say they were bringing their boats but I haven't heard from them since. Motor City Canoe Rental is supposed to be handing out garbage to interested Kayakers that day as well.


Why would a canoe-rental operation hand garbage out to their Kayakers? That seems counter-productive.


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

Fishndude said:


> Why would a canoe-rental operation hand garbage out to their Kayakers? That seems counter-productive.


Oops....Should be Garbage Bags. 

Thanks for pointing that out to me.


----------



## Badgersbunk (Feb 7, 2011)

How many people roughly are we expecting this year. Last year wasn’t many. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Badgersbunk said:


> How many people roughly are we expecting this year. Last year wasn’t many.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


But it was still a good time.


----------



## Badgersbunk (Feb 7, 2011)

junkman said:


> But it was still a good time.


It sure was. Anytime on the water is good even if it’s just picking up garbage with friends. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

Badgersbunk said:


> How many people roughly are we expecting this year. Last year wasn’t many.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


I have no idea. I've received a lot more response from people this year so it's hard to say. Maybe 2 dozen at the most.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Have you heard from any of the other volunteers that have offered to bring boats?If not you should try to contact them.I can bring mine if need be.But I don't want to load it up and bring it if we don't need it.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

mfs686 said:


> I have no idea. I've received a lot more response from people this year so it's hard to say. Maybe 2 dozen at the most.


^^


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

Sorry guys. My Saturdays have been consumed with work the last few weeks. I planned on working all last Saturday but the rain prevented me from getting everything done. Although this Saturday won't be an all day deal, it will be most of the morning. I am bummed not being able to attend this year, I enjoy doing my part in years past to help cleanup my favorite river.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Swampbuckster said:


> Sorry guys. My Saturdays have been consumed with work the last few weeks. I planned on working all last Saturday but the rain prevented me from getting everything done. Although this Saturday won't be an all day deal, it will be most of the morning. I am bummed not being able to attend this year, I enjoy doing my part in years past to help cleanup my favorite river.


Sorry you can't make it man.So I guess I will be bringing my boat.


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

Just received a message that someone from Schultz's Outfitters will be bringing a boat as well.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

mfs686 said:


> Just received a message that someone from Schultz's Outfitters will be bringing a boat as well.


Ok,thanks for letting me know.


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

Tomorrow is the day. 9:00 am at Huroc Park. Looks like any rain will be well north of us so if you have some free time come on down. I look forward to meeting everyone.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

See ya there as well else that Joins us.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

I could lend a hand. Anything I should bring besides gloves, hat, and sunglasses?


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Nostromo said:


> I could lend a hand. Anything I should bring besides gloves, hat, and sunglasses?


Nope that about sums it up.Thanks for the help.


----------



## Badgersbunk (Feb 7, 2011)

My truck died last night while out getting water for today. It’s stranded so I guess I’m stuck hopefully fixing it instead of the trash bash


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Badgersbunk said:


> My truck died last night while out getting water for today. It’s stranded so I guess I’m stuck hopefully fixing it instead of the trash bash


That's too bad about your truck.Did ya get it running yet?If you need a hand let me know.


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

Well another clean up is done for the year. Thanks to everyone that came out and helped.

See you next year.


----------



## MISTURN3 (Jan 3, 2012)

Nice job guys - hope to be able to join you next year......didn't win any prizes at the golf outing so that was a bust LOL


----------



## Badgersbunk (Feb 7, 2011)

junkman said:


> That's too bad about your truck.Did ya get it running yet?If you need a hand let me know.


Just got the truck home last night. After a lot of headaches it seems to need a new distributor. I’ll be replacing that today hopefully. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

mfs686 said:


> Well another clean up is done for the year. Thanks to everyone that came out and helped.
> 
> See you next year.


It was a pleasure and we got a lot done.

Hopefully we can do it again next year.


----------

